# startwert bei auto_increment (phpMyAdmin)



## mrfishly (31. März 2005)

Hi

also ich hab mal eine Frage zu phpMyAdmin, undzwar hab ich eine Tabelle erstellt mit dem Feld ID... Dieses Feld erhöht sich bei jedem Eintrag automatisch um 1. Also steht da:

1
2
3
usw...


Allerdings würde ich gerne den Startwert ändern, das nachher steht:

0001
0002
0003
usw...

jemand eine Idee wie das von statten geht? 

Thx, Fish!


----------



## Gumbo (31. März 2005)

Wozu sollte ein AUTO_INCREMENT-Feld führende Nullen haben?


----------



## mrfishly (31. März 2005)

Die ID stellt eine Kundenauthentifizierungsnummer dar. Kann von mir aus auch:

1000
1001
1002
1003

sein... Ist nur wichtig das sie 4 Stellig ist...


----------



## Kerwin (31. März 2005)

Ja, dann stell den auto_increment Wert auf 1000 ein. Das kannst du per phpmyadmin -> Operationen einstellen


----------

